# Satrow truns Red



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Please congratulate satrow on promotion to Global Moderator:thumb:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done . . and Congradulations!!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations well done


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations and Well Done!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow! Congrats Satrow!!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats !

BG


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations, well done. :thumb:


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome to the club, satrow.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done Satrow, congratulations







.....


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations!


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks all, I'm pleased and honoured to be part of such a fine team!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Belated congratulations!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Satrow, well done and well deserved.


----------

